# # in Url - was nun?



## Verena22 (12. Feb 2008)

Hallo allerseits!
Habt ihr auch schon mal in Webanwendungen den Fall gehabt, dass auf einmal in der URL ein # enthalten ist?
Weiß da jemand eine Lösung, wie man das wieder aus der URL bekommt?

Ich habe das Problem, dass dieses Fadenkreuz sporadisch mal auftaucht, ich schätze mal, dass es sich dabei um einen Browserfehler handelt. Leider reagiert die Anwendung dann nicht mehr auf Buttons etc., was dann für den Benutzer so aussieht, als wenn die Anwendung tot wäre. 

Weiß da jemand einen Rat für mich?

Gruß
Verena


----------



## maki (12. Feb 2008)

#anchor wird normalerweise verwendet, um direkt zu einem sog Anchor (<a... />) Element zu "springen", dass ist normal und völlig ok.

Gib uns doch mal eine Beispiel URL.


----------



## SnooP (12. Feb 2008)

# bezeichnet einen HTML-Anchor ... such mal in selfhtml nach der Bedeutung... letztlich kann man darüber Links auf einer Seite nutzen...

warum bei der Webanwendung dann nix mehr geht, weiß ich natürlich auch nicht - dazu müsste man mehr wissen... z.B. was für ne Webanwendung das ist


----------



## Verena22 (12. Feb 2008)

eine URL wäre z.B. http://ocsdev2.rz.kuttig.com/csiletob/faces/index.jsp#

beantwortet zum Teil auch schon die Frage, was ich denn für eine Webanwendung entwickle: JSF mit ADF-Komponenten.

Gruß
Verena


----------



## AlArenal (12. Feb 2008)

Das Ding ist übrigens kein Fadenkreuz, sondern ein Doppelkreuz / Raute. Jedenfalls habe ich Fadenkreuze beim Schießen anders in Erinnerung


----------



## robertpic71 (12. Feb 2008)

Per Definition dient der Anker=Anchor=# zum Navigieren *innerhalb* einer Html-Seite.

Das klassische Beispiel sind Inhaltsverzeichnisse von großen html-Seiten. Typische Seiten dafür sind z.B. alle Wikiseiten wie diese hier: de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wiki

Ein Klick auf dem Inhaltsverzeichnis springt zum jeweiligen Kapitel - ohne das die Seite neu geladen wird.


In letzter Zeit häuft sich sich die Verwendung des Anchor Ajax-Awendungen. In einer klassichen Webanwendung führt eine Usereingabe (Speichern Button) zu einer anderen Seite oder zumindest zum Neuladen der gleichen Seite. In beiden Fällen ergibt das im Normalfall eine geänderte URL. Damit ermöglicht den Vor- und Zurückbutton und im Optimalfall (*) auch noch Lesezeichen.

Bei einer Ajaxanwendung könnte man wie auf einem Desktop alle Folgeaufrufe auf einer Webseite lösen. Die URL bleibt davon unberührt, d.h. kein Vor- und Zurückbutton kein Lesezeichen.

Um auch die Vorteile einer klassichen Webanwendung anzubieten, wird bei Ajax-Anwendungen der Anchor als Lesezeichen/History verwendet. Dieser kann aus der Awendung (im Javascript-Teil) gesetzt werden, ohne das der Browser die Seite neu laden muss.

Auch hierzu eine Beispielanwendung:      
Katalog Startseite

Katalog mit Produktlink#pi_17820

Ich weiß zwar jetzt nicht was dein Problem mit dem Anchor ist, aber du solltest jetzt wissen wofür er verwendet wird.

[Edit]



> ch habe das Problem, dass dieses Fadenkreuz sporadisch mal auftaucht, ich schätze mal, dass es sich dabei um einen Browserfehler handelt. Leider reagiert die Anwendung dann nicht mehr auf Buttons etc., was dann für den Benutzer so aussieht, als wenn die Anwendung tot wäre.


Der Anchor ist normalerweise komplett harmlos. Wenn man das an eine normale URL anhängt, wird die Seite trotzdem geladen. Das Ganze hört sich für mich nach einem Bug in der Webanwendung an..aber bei dem Infostand ist das mehr geraten...

/Robert


----------

